# WOW What a difference!



## witz1976 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, so I am new to fountain pens and I turned a Classic Elite.  Came with a nib that was stamped "Made in China".  I immediately said to myself uh-uh, BUT this was my pen so I threw it on and used the crappy stock ink....it was ok (again first time user here:wink  So I just got an order of a new Nib & Ink from Exotics (Thank you guys!!)  and WOW I heard so many times how the nibs and ink can make a pen and I am a believer now.  :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 27, 2010)

I recently made a pen for my brother's wife. He was jealous so i made him one too, Only i forgot to replace the nib on his pen. He complains about it ALL THE TIME. I guess i should send him a nib...


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 30, 2010)

depends...how well do you like your brother:wink::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 1, 2010)

The cheap kit nibs can be made to write well sometimes with some tuning. I've got two FPs here next to me. One a flat top with a fine steel nib from Lou, and a Navigator with the kit nib. 

Polishing the nib, and aligning the tines made all the difference in the world on the kit nib. That said, Lou's didn't need anything at all. Wrote great from the first.


----------



## DurocShark (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh, and both are using Monteverde cartridges. Not the best ink, but the carts are convenient.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 1, 2010)

If the nib was Lou's "Heritage" nibs, they are great.  Was the ink the private reserve?  Was it cartridges or bottle?  I've used it from bottles, but not the cartridges.  The Private Reserve ink and the Sailor brand ink (Japanese) have been my favorite so far.  The Private Reserve mostly because of the color selection!


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 1, 2010)

I actually used the Private Reserve cartridges on this mostly for convenience and it works beautifully.  I did buy a bottle of PR ink as well.  The nib was Lou's small steel semi-flex again works great!  

I actually use this pen all the time, including at work ( I sell stoves and fireplaces as my "real" job)  People, especially my boss is so surprised that I use a fountain pen....guess I am not the fountain pen looking guy:befuddled:


----------



## glycerine (Apr 1, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> I actually used the Private Reserve cartridges on this mostly for convenience and it works beautifully. I did buy a bottle of PR ink as well. The nib was Lou's small steel semi-flex again works great!
> 
> I actually use this pen all the time, including at work ( I sell stoves and fireplaces as my "real" job) People, especially my boss is so surprised that I use a fountain pen....guess I am not the fountain pen looking guy:befuddled:


 
Ha, that's funny.  Of course before I got into pens and started using a fountain pen, I probably would have been the same way if I saw someone else using one... I never use the cartridges, though like you say, they are probably more convinient.  I like to dip the pen in the bottle and twist the converter and watch the ink drawn up inside... guess that's just the kid in me!


----------

